# Sevan Hummingbird



## jl1977

Hi! Would you like to share knowledge about the Sevan Hummingbird? (==D)

http://www.glamox-international.com...px?tblType=Article&Type=Images&ImageId=173948


----------



## jl1977

From Bve:

Production from the Chestnut field has continued to exceed expectations since the field commenced production in September 2008. A second production well was recently drilled in the fourth quarter and scheduled work is underway to tie this well into the Sevan FPSO production facilities. This well should add approximately 7,500 gross (1,135 net) barrels of production per day by mid-February


----------

